# Unfortunately, Apollo has stopped.



## garux (Dec 26, 2012)

I'm running the cm10 0418 rom and when I try to use Apollo version 1.0, I get the following message:

Unfortunately, Apollo version has stopped.

I try seaching and could not find a resolution. Is there a newer version, if so, I couldn't find it.


----------



## garux (Dec 26, 2012)

garux said:


> I'm running the cm10 0418 rom and when I try to use Apollo version 1.0, I get the following message:
> 
> Unfortunately, Apollo version has stopped.
> 
> I try seaching and could not find a resolution. Is there a newer version, if so, I couldn't find it.


Sorry, I found the resolution by choose "apollo", "clear data" and "clear cache".

Its now working.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

garux said:


> Sorry, I found the resolution by choose "apollo", "clear data" and "clear cache".
> 
> Its now working.


 That should be the first thing you do when you have a misbehaving app. Also clearing the two caches is in ClockworkMod is something else you can try. Also since Apollo is a Google app reinstalling the Gapps.zip would be another thing to try.

And look at you, you're getting better a troubleshooting your own problems, you get an attaboy for today.


----------

